# Nice ending



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Barry and his son mike were in New Orleans for the state championship high school play offs in the Super Dome. His team lost by a heart breaker field goal in a hard fought game. Instead of the 6-7 hour drive back home they decided to make a weekend of it and go fishing. They have fished with me before. 

We met at the dock, had breakfast at the marina, and sat around for about another hour waiting for the dense fog to lift. As it got kind of clear we headed out. We saw several of these fog rainbows in areas where we had (some) clearing. These were frosty white not multi colored. 










I eased down river in a pass off the main river. Not much boat traffic and the fog was not as dense. It was very dense when I had to cross the lower river but I crossed it carefully. On the other side things got a lot clearer. I wanted to go for bulls on the beach but we hit a wall of fog in the bay that was too dangerous so we decided to look for some meat. 










Our first fish set the tone for the day. There was no pressure for this trip. He did mention he would like to get a bull red and maybe some flounder but it was a wish list not a request. I have fished together with Barry and several of his family so we had a relaxed trip with some good joking and busting. We had a lot to talk about because Mike had the hot hand.










Every fish that went in the box was put there by Mike. Barry commented this was the day he wanted. The trip was all for his son. I told him he had my permission to catch one for the box also.










He was having a hard time even getting a rat red but he did find a few of them while Mike was having fun out fishing dad and busting stones. With the slow bite we had just enough to keep us there. Although the pictures are clear it was almost noon before that wall of fog allowed us to get across the bay to the beach to look for bull reds. We made the trip out there only to have big rollers from the day before making it difficult to fish. Seeing we made it out there we gave it a try but struck out. I stopped at another place on the way in but the water was not right. After a few casts we moved back to our little fishing hole we started in. This time Dad got on the board 










This 30 incher gave him a good fight and made his day. Little did he know the better things were still ahead of us. Mike got the first black drum that was undersized but it was not long before he traded it in for a keeper.










As the day is getting near the end of our trip dads cork is "acting funny". I tell him he has one on. The cork is just moving a little but something is there enjoying his bait. As soon as he sets the hook the drag starts screaming. The fish heads down along the bank and the line singing as it rips a wake in the water. It had to be a bull red. We were getting spooled so I checked the drag. Sometimes my customers will make adjustments. A slight adjustment and things got more on an equal playing field. It was still making the drag sing some but now we were able to gain some line back occasionally. This is just what he had asked for. After a good battle between man and beast the boat gets 18 pounds heavier. The smiles and high fives go all around. It was only 36 inches but was broad shouldered and had a good girth. This fish put up a fight like a lot bigger fish. After the photo op we returned it to give another angler the thrill Barry had. 










As we were heading in I wanted to check 2 cuts that I have always gone past and never fished. The first stop had a lot of rat reds so we hit it for about 10 minutes and moved on. At the second and last place Barry hooks a fish on his first cast. I see it and quickly grab the net. Barry had the first flounder of his life. A few more rat reds and we headed in.










Good friends, biggest red his son ever caught, first bull red, first flounder and a good amount of meat to take home. 

I will definitely be fishing again before Christmas but I have nothing else on the books for the rest of the year. Unless the phone rings I ended the year in style.

If I do not put up another post before then have a Merry Christmas and a happy New year. Above all Stay Safe!

Life is Good! 


Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM
Our Freedom Charters


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report!!some nice reds.and a heck of a fun day.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

way to go Capt. great way to ease the pain of the football loss.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip for dad, son and Capt.!


----------

